# [PowerPC] Problems with the FTP



## rweijkie (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello all,

I recently installed my Power Mac G5 (PowerPC Dual Core 2.0[]G_H_z, 4[]GB RAM, 150[]GB HDD) with FreeBSD, but now is the problem that when I want to install GNOME I can't get the package of the FTP. First of all I changed the FTP to: ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc/packages-9-stable. But now when I type `pkg_add -r gnome2` then *I* get the following error.

```
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc/packages-9-stable/[b]pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc64/packages-9.1-release/Latest/gnome2.tbz[/b]: File unavailable (e.g., file not found, no access).
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc/packages-9-stable/[b]pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc64/packages-9.1-release/Latest/gnome2.tbz[/b]' by URL.
```
The part highlighted the terminal/shell adds that automatica_l_ly. But when I typ_e_ the command `echo $PACKAGEROOT` then I get the following:

```
ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/powerpc/packages-9-stable
```

Hope you guys can help me with this, otherwise I can't get a working GUI for the PC of my brother (Installed FreeBSD because it works much better on my own PC (VMWare) then Snow Leopard 10.5.8.)

Greets,

Roel Eijkman


----------



## Speedy (Jun 24, 2013)

Is the network connection established, route set, DNS operational?

@wblock@,
You missed GHz. All units in _the_ metric system that are named after a person start with capital letter. K - Kelvin, T - Tesla, Hz - Hertz, A - Ampere, V - Volta, so on. For prefixes see http://physics.nist.gov/cuu/Units/binary.html


----------



## fonz (Jun 24, 2013)

Speedy said:
			
		

> You missed GHz.


Fixed.


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 25, 2013)

@Speedy, I only added [PowerPC] to the subject.  I am picky, but am primarily concerned with clarity of messages.  There is no history for the "edited by" comment, it remains the same unless a moderator changes it.


----------



## rweijkie (Jun 25, 2013)

Speedy said:
			
		

> Is the network connection established, route set, DNS operational?
> 
> @wblock@,
> You missed GHz. All units in _the_ metric system that are named after a person start with capital letter. K - Kelvin, T - Tesla, Hz - Hertz, A - Ampere, V - Volta, so on. For prefixes see http://physics.nist.gov/cuu/Units/binary.html



Yes, the connection is established because the second computer that is connected does have Internet and the units are on the same switch, but what I don't get is that I change the FTP and it automatically adds his own FTP. Why is that?


----------



## wblock@ (Jun 25, 2013)

The FTP package site is calculated based on what version of operating system was installed.  Override it by setting the PACKAGESITE environment variable.  See pkg_add(1).


----------

